# accusé de réception avec MAIL



## rousback (13 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir a tous
Je suis tout nouveau sur MAC et je dois dire qu'il y a pas mal de choses a réapprendre.
Je cherche depuis quelques temps comment mettre un accusé de réception ou un accusé de lecture sur les envois de mail mais je ne trouve pas.....
si qqun peut m'aider ce sera cool
Merci a tous.


----------



## Sly54 (13 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Tu as déjà de très nombreux fils ouverts relatifs à l'absence d'A/R dans Mail (en bas, à gauche de cette page)
Donc voilà, avec Mail, il n'y en a pas Si tu explores ces fils, tu verras ensuite certains posts pointant du doigt l'inefficacité de ces A/R en fonction du logiciel de courrier électronique.


----------



## rousback (13 Novembre 2011)

merci pour ta réponse.
je n'ai plus qu'a lire.


----------



## Jayce68 (13 Novembre 2011)

Effectivement, impossible pour Mail de faire les accusés de réception.

D'ailleurs j'étais passé à l'époque sur Thunderbird à cause de ça ... mais finalement presque personne n'accuse réception de mes mails, comme le dit Sly54, à cause de certains logiciels de messagerie ... dont la majorité des webmails.


----------



## JLB21 (13 Novembre 2011)

Voir ici : http://www.cuk.ch/articles/2966

J'avais installé ce script li y a déjà longtemps, cela marche toujours sous Lion.

Mais comme il est dit plus haut, rares sont les particuliers dont le logiciel de mail retourne un accusé.
Toutefois, les grosses entreprises en sont généralement dotées.


----------



## rousback (13 Novembre 2011)

merci pour vos réponses.
bonne soirée

La prochaine fois, avant de poser une question déjà mille fois posée, regardes donc un peu mieux où tu la pose ! Si j'ai mis en tête d'applications cette annonce "à lire avant de poster", c'est pas juste "pour faire joli", tu devais la lire. 

On déménage.


----------



## pb88081 (13 Novembre 2011)

rousback a dit:


> Bonsoir a tous
> Je suis tout nouveau sur MAC et je dois dire qu'il y a pas mal de choses a réapprendre.
> Je cherche depuis quelques temps comment mettre un accusé de réception ou un accusé de lecture sur les envois de mail mais je ne trouve pas.....
> si qqun peut m'aider ce sera cool
> Merci a tous.



On peut avec du html et css se créer une "sorte d'accusé réception". Pour cela il faut un hébergement. Si cela t'intéresse je peux mettre le code. 
Bonne soirée


----------

